# Blowering Dam fishing tips



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey all,

Has any one fished Blowering dam with much success? I'm wondering mainly about the best locations to fish as well as techniques. I've been told the dam wall is the spot, and trolling hard bodies is the go at night time. However how would i go chucking spinnerbaits at the wall? I prefer this method to trolling. 
I want to go up either the Saturday 23rd and sunday 24th or alternatively the weekend after. I'll be camping on my own as i love to do, however if anyone wants to join me they're more than welcome. Just let me know if you're interested... Anyway, any hints,tips,tricks, secrets etc would be much appreciated.

Dan


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

hi Dan 
mate Blowering dam is a place I have longed to go to for quite a while  
I read a great article on it a year or so ago , about the great cod fishing at night ( think on full moon ?)trolling purple and black lures. Also know there is a great golden perch fishery there from what ive heard , and unfortunately hordes of Redfin .
I cant make it on them dates you mentioned unfortunately but would be super keen for a early to mid may weekend there 
April and may def seems the time that the big cod start to move around more  
I would be really interested how you go


----------



## Sparra (Nov 3, 2007)

I've never fished there but if you call in and see Graham at Wagga Fishing World he has fished it and will be more than willing to point you in the right direction...

Cheers...Sparra


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I fly-fished in a comp on the weekend where the lake session was at Talbingo. General concensus was that Blowering was riddled with redfin, with a few natives mixed in, but hopeless for trout. Talbingo is a massive area of water, it dwarfs Blowering. We were restricted to the section from the dam wall to Honeysuckle cove (around 7kms long, generally 1km wide) which is still a big area to cover if you're in a kayak. Conditions get very rough and uncomfortable on the open water, you'd be best to head into some of the more sheltered coves further up from the dam wall, but it'll be a bit of a hike getting there in the morning. The lake is super deep (over 400ft deep in some spots :shock: ) and has a reputation for being fairly fickle. Not many fish were caught during the day, with the slicks in the wind lanes early in the morning being the most productive. Good luck if you get out there on a yak, it'll be quite the effort, but it's a really nice area to fish. Perhaps consider Jonuma dam, which is below the Talbingo dam wall. Apparently there's oodles of big brown trout in there, not sure about natives. This dam's closed to boating, not sure if that includes kayaks though ;-) .


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Sparra said:


> I've never fished there but if you call in and see Graham at Wagga Fishing World he has fished it and will be more than willing to point you in the right direction...
> 
> Cheers...Sparra


Can't agree more....

I grew up in Wagga only leaving the area around 5 years ago....(to Tumut, Goulburn...now Port Macquarie) and dealt alomost exclusively with Greame at Wagga Fishing World. Found him to be honest and extremely knowledgeable. He also had a range of lures that he made and was a whizz at giving advice on his own product - found him honest and reputable.

These days the water levels in Blowering do not get very high......I can recall camping at Yólde camping ground in '98 9or was it '99?) when the dam was at 100%. Unfortunately it has not been anywhere near this since. In those days it was a great trout fishery in winter (& summer in early morning or with downrigging) and great for yellowbelly and cod. There were a few redfin but never really founf them to be prolific.

These days with the water levels being very ordinary the fishing has changed a lot from what I hear. Reddies are apparently more prolific but I still hear the odd report of good cod and yellas.

I used to troll most of the time in Blowering - would pick an interesting shoreline with rocky ledges or drop offs - or the flats (around the Rangers Station were extremely productive) and run lures close ísh to the bottom in between 4 and 6 foot of water. Not sure how well this will work today (dont think there is much water around the flats at the Rangers Station these days) but the thyeory should be the same.

If the water is really low and there are trees out of the water.....could be worth throwing some plastics around the timber.

Hope some of this helps but I would definitely give a call to Graeme @ Wagga Fishing world.

Cheers,

bart70


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

there's one spot on the south east of the dam where a gostly yellowbelly haunts... I tossed all kinds of lures at it and it would quite literally roll beside the lure and tease me. It would follow lures in till he was at your feet and than chop the water with its mouth so that water was squirted in my direction. On a quiet night I swear I could hear the sounds of a yellowbelly giggling...

cheers from me


----------



## danfish (Feb 20, 2009)

Marty sorry i have three exams to sit on the 19th and 20th i think so its all study till then... I'm keen to try any dam really, as i've only fished rivers so far. Keen to camp anywhere and any time after the exams as i'll be free till june... Free as a bird.

Dan


----------

